
Glyphosate increases cancer risk by 41%, study says - nadalizadeh
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/14/health/us-glyphosate-cancer-study-scli-intl/index.html
======
nadalizadeh
"Glyphosate, an herbicide that remains the world's most ubiquitous weed
killer, raises the cancer risk of those exposed to it by 41%, a new analysis
says.

Researchers from the University of Washington evaluated existing studies into
the chemical — found in weed killers including Monsanto's popular Roundup —
and concluded that it significantly increases the risk of non-Hodgkin lymphoma
(NHL), a cancer of the immune system."

------
Max_Mustermann
No mention of absolute risk?

